# New era like hats embroidered



## THREESTRIPEBRAND (Jan 10, 2015)

Good morning all, 

I’m looking to source some wholesale embroidered hats from a professional & skilled company here, I’d like them similar to new era Snap backs with raised and or puff designs. Quantity depending on price. My designs would also need to be digitized. Please reply with examples of previous completed work. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

